# لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟



## BITAR (25 يناير 2008)

*لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


االاجابه كالتاتى*
* 
ليس ذنب الطالب إذا رسب لأن هناك 356 يوماً فقط في السنة 


و هذا تفصيل عن حياة الطالب في هذه الايام 
... 

أيام الجمعات : 52 جمعة في السنة ومحدش بيذاكر فيها 
حيث يتبقى من السنة 313 يوم 


العطلة الصيفية 50 
يتبقى 263 يوم 


8 
ساعات نوم يومية 
وهذا يعني 122 يوم 
يتبقى بس 141 
يوم 


ساعة واحدة لللعب يومياً 
(مفيدة للصحة) ولا تبقى صحتك على المذاكره 
مما يعني 15 يوماً إضافياً 
يتبقى 
126 
يوم 


ساعتين يوميا للأكل مع المضغ 
أي 
30 
يوم 
يتبقى 96 يوم 


ساعة يومية للكلام والتحدث 
(فالإنسان مخلوق إجتماعي) 
وبذلك نضيف 15يوم ,يتبقى 
81 
يوم 



أيام الامتحانات في السنة على الأقل 35 يوم 
يتبقى 46 يوم 


العطل النصفية والربعية وأيام الأعياد الدينية والوطنية والإنسانية والقومية 
40 
يوم 
باقي 6 أيام 


أيام المرض السنوية على أقل تقدير 3 أيام، يتبقى3 أيام 


متابعة الأفلام وبقية الفعاليات الترفيهية 
عايزين نعيش حياتنا برضه 
على أقل تقدير يومين 
باقي ....... يوم واحد 
!! 





و اليوم ده هوّ بالضبط عيد ميلادك .... ألف مبروك 

وكل سنة وانت طيب
*​*
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

وأنت طيب 

بس علشان تعزرونا وتعرفوا احنا بنتعب ازاى 

فين ماما تيجى تشوف الموضوع ده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا أستاذنا على الموضوع *​


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *وأنت طيب *​
> *بس علشان تعزرونا وتعرفوا احنا بنتعب ازاى *​
> ...


*معزورين والله*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا*marmar_maroo
​


----------



## wawa_smsm (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كده بقى لما الواحد مبينجحش فى الإمتحانات يبقى عادى جدا,
ولما ينجح يبقى ده نابغة ومش زى البنى أدمين.

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع يابيتر...!
​


----------



## gift (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههه 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح 
الطالب معزور برضوا زنبوا ايه هوه انى مافيش وقت 
هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع يااشا ​*


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> كده بقى لما الواحد مبينجحش فى الإمتحانات يبقى عادى جدا,
> ولما ينجح يبقى ده نابغة ومش زى البنى أدمين.​
> ...


*مش عايزين عادىيا*wawa_smsm
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حرااااااااااااااااااام*
*السنة الدراسيه بكام الايام دى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ميرسي ليك


*شكرا يا gift*​


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *صح *
> *الطالب معزور برضوا زنبوا ايه هوه انى مافيش وقت *
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*من له القلب له الوقت*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكر يا*kokoman
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههه

انا دلوقتى بس عرفت احنا لية بنفشل

ميرسى على التوضيح

دلوقتى الواحد يفشل وضميرة مرتاح

ربنا يخليك وتريحلنا ضميرنا​*


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *انا دلوقتى بس عرفت احنا لية بنفشل*​
> *ميرسى على التوضيح*​
> ...


*هى جت على الطبطاب *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## mena2222 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يارب حد يقدر بس *


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

استاذ والله استاذ بحييك على الموضوع الجميل:scenic::scenic:
بصراحة هاد الي عم بيصير بطلاب الايام هاي
ربنا يوفق الجميع على كل حال
وكل عام وانتا سعيد مش اي حد سعيد بس والا شورأيك انتا؟:2::2::2:


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mena2222 قال:


> *يارب حد يقدر بس *


*مقدريييييييييييييييين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## مارتريم مجدي (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جميله بجد الرب يعوض تعب  محبتك..مارتريم مجدي


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> استاذ والله استاذ بحييك على الموضوع الجميل:scenic::scenic:
> بصراحة هاد الي عم بيصير بطلاب الايام هاي
> ربنا يوفق الجميع على كل حال
> وكل عام وانتا سعيد مش اي حد سعيد بس والا شورأيك انتا؟:2::2::2:


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*امين يارب الله يوفق الجميع*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مارتريم مجدي قال:


> جميله بجد الرب يعوض تعب محبتك..مارتريم مجدي


*شكرا يا مارتريم مجدى على المرور*
*ومرحب بيكى فى منتداكى*​


----------



## thelast (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا على الموضوع القيم وواضح انى فيه مجهود جبار من ضرب وجمع وطرح
بس كمان ياريت الموضوع ده يرسل الى اولياء الامور علشان يقدوا قد ايه اولادهم معذورين وبيضغطوا على انفسهم علشان خاطر ينجحوا 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## BITAR (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



thelast قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع القيم وواضح انى فيه مجهود جبار من ضرب وجمع وطرح
> بس كمان ياريت الموضوع ده يرسل الى اولياء الامور علشان يقدوا قد ايه اولادهم معذورين وبيضغطوا على انفسهم علشان خاطر ينجحوا
> 
> سلام ونعمه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*قصدك على شان يقتنعوا ويصدقوا*
*شكرا على المرور والمجاملة ياthelast*​


----------



## كوك (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ربنا معاك فى كول تعبك


----------



## جيلان (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*عشن تعرفوا بس اننا بنتعب ومظلومين
بس منزلتش ليه الموضوع ده ايام الثانوية العامة
كنا ارتاحنا وريحنااااااااااااااااااااا
واحنا ملناش زمب 
بس مافيش وقت زى منت شايف:dntknw:*


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



كوك قال:


> ربنا معاك فى كول تعبك


*شكرا يا كوك على المجاملة*​


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *عشن تعرفوا بس اننا بنتعب ومظلومين*
> *بس منزلتش ليه الموضوع ده ايام الثانوية العامة*
> *كنا ارتاحنا وريحنااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *واحنا ملناش زمب *
> *بس مافيش وقت زى منت شايف:dntknw:*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحمد لله انه منزلش *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*واضح التلكيك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_*ههههههههههههههههه
و انتى طيبة 
لا بجد عندك حق حنجيب وقت نذاكر منين​*_


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههه​*_
> _*و انتى طيبة *_
> 
> _*لا بجد عندك حق حنجيب وقت نذاكر منين*_​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*من*
* له القلب*
*له الوقت*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

وانا اقول الدواوير الحمرا اللى طانت فى الشهادات دى
اتاااااااارى 
كتر الاجازات دى
وطبعا المدرسين نتيجه لذلك
مش بيشرحوا بزمه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى للتوووووووضيح


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> وانا اقول الدواوير الحمرا اللى طانت فى الشهادات دى
> اتاااااااارى
> كتر الاجازات دى
> وطبعا المدرسين نتيجه لذلك
> ...


*الدواير الحمرا*
*تقصدى الكحك*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

والواحد قال كان بيزعل لما بيسقط
صح الى يعيش ياما يشوف 
لوبابا اتكلم هخليه يشترك فى المنتدى 
واناواثقة انه مش هيفشل 
لا ده هيعتزل 
مرسية يا قمر على الموضوع


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> والواحد قال كان بيزعل لما بيسقط
> صح الى يعيش ياما يشوف
> لوبابا اتكلم هخليه يشترك فى المنتدى
> واناواثقة انه مش هيفشل
> ...


*شكرا يا engy_love_jesus*
*هى فيها بابا *
*لا ان هلغى المشاركه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ملاك فرج (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بامانة يا بيتر انت تحفة ممكن سؤال الى بينجحو بينجحو ازاى


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*

وانت طيب يا حبيبى 

موضوع جامد يا بيتر


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ملاك فرج قال:


> بامانة يا بيتر انت تحفة ممكن سؤال الى بينجحو بينجحو ازاى


*نعدى كلمة تحفة جانبا*
*( يوجد فرق فى السن )*
*وردا على*
* سؤالك *
*نام وارتاح يأتيك *
*النجااااااااااااااااااااااح*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lost15671 (9 يناير 2009)

*ازاى هاتنجح فى الامتحانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*دايما لما الواحد يسقط اهلوا يجيبوا الذنب عليه طيب وهو ماله ماهو مش بايده يروحوا يشوفوا الوقت ضيق اد ايه وبعد كده يحكموا 

اوكى احنا هنحسب السنه كلها مع بعض 

السنه فيها  365يوم 

وكمان فى سنه 360يوم 

مش مهم هنمشى على السنه الى فيها 365 يوم 

ايام الجمعات 52 جمعه فى السنه 

يتبقى فى السنه 313 يوم 

8 ساعات نوم يوميا ده بالميت 

يبقى هنشيل 122 يوم 

كده يتبقى 141 يوم 

ساعه واحده للعب يوميا (مفيده للصحه) يبقى 15 يوم كمان 

وبكده يتبقى معانا 126 يوم 

ساعتين يوميا للاكل مع المضغ جيدا نشيل 30 يوم 

ويتبقى 96 يوم 

ساعه فى اليوم علشان ندخل على النت والفيس بوك والكلام ده كله 
طبعا احنا بناخد اكتر من ساعه بس نقول ساعه بس ماشى  يبقى هنشيل 15 يوم 

هيتبقى 81 يوم 

ايام الامتحانات فى السنه كلها على الاقل 35 يوم 

يتبقى معانا 46 يوم 

العطل النصفيه والربعيه وايام الاعياد الدينيه والوطنيه والانسانيه والحيوانيه؟!!!1 والتحريريه والقوميه كلهم على بعد كده يعملوا حوالى 40 يوم 

يتبقى 6 ايام 

ايام المرض السنويه على اقل تقدير 3 ايام 

ده على اساس ان حضرتك حصان؟!!!

كده يتبقى 3 ايام 

متابعة الافلام وبقية الفعاليات الترفيهيه تحتاج على الاقل يومين 

وبكده يتبقى معانا يوم واحدفقط 

واليوم ده بالظبط هو يوم عيد ميلادك....... كل سنه وانت طيب......؟!!!

طيب  حد يقولى كده هننجح ازاى واحنا مشغولين طول السنه؟!!!

ينفع كده؟!!!  و كمان ماحدش بيقدر تعبنا !!!!!!*


----------



## dark_angel (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: ازاى هاتنجح فى الامتحانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*صح على رايك الواحد هيذاكر امتى انت كده طمنتئنى و خاصة انى هبدا الامتحانات يوم الاحد شكرا على موضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: ازاى هاتنجح فى الامتحانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*حلوه قوي 


شكرا ليك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..

وياريت متكرروش بقى هههه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شغاله يا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## جيلان (16 يناير 2009)

*اه ناصحة البت يا مسترنا
يا رب نشوف النصاحة دى فى الامتحانات يا به*


----------



## السياف العراقي (16 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههه حلوة جدا


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟



ليس ذنب الطالب إذا رسب لأن هناك 356 يوماً فقط في السنة




و هذا تفصيل عن حياة الطالب في هذه الايام
...




أيام الجمعات : 52 جمعة في السنة

حيث يتبقى من السنة 313 يوم





العطلة الصيفية 50

يتبقى 263 يوم





8
ساعات نوم يومية
وهذا يعني 122 يوم

يتبقى بس 141
يوم





ساعة واحدة لللعب يومياً

(مفيدة للصحة)

مما يعني 15 يوماً إضافياً

يتبقى
126
يوم





ساعتين يوميا للأكل مع المضغ جيداً
للحفاظ على الطاقة
أي
30
يوم

يتبقى 96 يوم





ساعة يومية للكلام والتحدث

(فالإنسان مخلوق إجتماعي)

وبذلك نضيف 15يوم ,يتبقى
81
يوم







أيام الامتحانات في السنة على الأقل 35 يوم

يتبقى 46 يوم





العطل النصفية والربعية وأيام الأعياد الدينية والوطنية والإنسانية والقومية
40
يوم

باقي 6 أيام





أيام المرض السنوية على أقل تقدير 3 أيام، يتبقى3 أيام




متابعة الأفلام وبقية الفعاليات الترفيهية
عايزين نعيش حياتنا برضه
على أقل تقدير يومين

باقي ....... يوم واحد
!!​










و اليوم ده هوّ بالضبط عيد ميلادك .... ألف مبروك

وكل سنة وانت طيب​
منقووووووووووووووول​


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوة يا سوسنا هو مفيش وقت حتى لمراجعة الدروس هههههههههههههه


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ميرسي يا مسعد على ردك الجميل
هو مافيش وقت اصلا نذاكر
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## rana1981 (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

*هههههههههههه اي الحق معك بكل شي قلتيه​*


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

هههههههه
ميرسي يا rana على ردك الجميل
عشان تعرفه ان الطلاب مظلومين
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## monmooon (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

*هههههههههههههههههه  
انتي عندك حق يا سوسنا بجد 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ميرسي يا monmooonعلى ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

*صح ..
يعني انا مش عارفة كيف رح نلحق ندرس مع كل هالاشغال هيدي..
ههههههههههههه

مرسي سوسنة ..​*


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا روز على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

*ههههههههههه*
*جميلة يا سوسنا*
*ميرسى اكتير لها البسمة الحلوة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ميرسي يا جوجو على ردك الجميل
ويارب على طول اقدر اضحكوا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

*ههههههههه
فعلا معاكى حق
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ميرسي اوووووووي يا سندريلا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

*هههههههههههه
حلووووووو اوى الموضوع 
مرسىىىىىى*


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ميرسي يا ماري على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي يا قمر


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

قولي انتي بقي عشان علي طول ظالمين الطلبه معاهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ماهو الطالب مشغول بردوا 

فاضى هوه لامتحانات وكلام فاضى 

ههههههههههههههه 

ميرررررسى يا سوسنا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي اوووووووووووووي يا
abokaf
كوكو
على ردودكم الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
هو ده الكلام مش اي كلام وخلاص
مرسيه يا قمر​*


----------



## sosana (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

ههههههههه
ميرسي يا روكا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## amad_almalk (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟*

نكت جميله

مرسيىىىىىىى علي النكت

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2010)

*لماذا يرسب الطلاب فى الامتحان ؟*

*لماذا يرسب الطلاب فى الامتحان ؟

**ليس ذنب الطالب إذا رسب لأن هناك 356 يوماً فقط في السنة
و هذا تفصيل عن حياة الطالب في هذه الايام
أيام الجمعات : 52 جمعة في السنة*
*حيث يتبقى من السنة 313 يوم*
*العطلة الصيفية 50*
*يتبقى 263 يوم*
*8*
*ساعات نوم يومية*
*وهذا يعني 122 يوم*
*يتبقى بس 141*
*يوم*

*ساعة واحدة لللعب يومياً*
*(مفيدة للصحة)*
*مما يعني 15 يوماً إضافياً*
*يتبقى*
*126*
*يوم*
*ساعتين يوميا للأكل مع المضغ جيداً*
*للحفاظ على الطاقة*
*أي*
*30*
*يوم*
*يتبقى 96 يوم*
*ساعة يومية للكلام والتحدث*
*(فالإنسان مخلوق إجتماعي)*
*وبذلك نضيف 15يوم ,يتبقى*
*81*
*يوم*

*أيام الامتحانات في السنة على الأقل 35 يوم*

*يتبقى 46 يوم*
*العطل النصفية والربعية وأيام الأعياد الدينية والوطنية والإنسانية والقومية*
*40*
*يوم*

*باقي 6 أيام*
*أيام المرض السنوية على أقل تقدير 3 أيام، يتبقى3 أيام*
*متابعة الأفلام وبقية الفعاليات الترفيهية*
*عايزين نعيش حياتنا برضه*
*على أقل تقدير يومين*
*باقي ....... يوم واحد*


*وهوا عيد ميلادك كل سنه وانت طيب *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أبريل 2010)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*قولولى هننجح ازاى بقا:d*

سؤال مطروح لكل مواطن بيذاكر ولم يزل يذاكر

تعالى يا جميل يامقطط قولى هتنج ازاى

بعد الحسبة الجميلة :t30:





































:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قولولى هننجح ازاى بقا:d*

*ههههههههه*
*حلوة يا سندريلا*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قولولى هننجح ازاى بقا:d*

ههههههههههههه
تصدقي عندك حق
هو ده اللى انا بقوله محدش سامعنى​


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قولولى هننجح ازاى بقا:d*

*عندك حق
بس لازم نوريها للاباء عشان يعزرونا
ميرسي ياجميل*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قولولى هننجح ازاى بقا:d*

*دي حجه البليد يا فاشله


:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار*​


----------

